
Software by Microsoft Is Nearly Free for the Needy - keven
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/04/19/technology/19soft.html?ex=1334635200&en=73e2ccb3f118d36a&ei=5088&partner=rssnyt&emc=rss
======
keven
The news came out after report that Microsoft sold only 244 copies of Vista in
the whole of China in the first 2 weeks.

